# Flight Shots (better)



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

with the harness 








and landing on bird tree









shes making good progress on learning to fly. she can now fly from one side of the room to her cage on the other side and even turn in flight. shes even put on some weight in the last few days.


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woww..those pics look great !!  they look so magnificant !


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

pic number 2..is my fav


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still, shes growing out her flights. now she can stop crashlanding now that she can land properly. i do this with her every day at least once or twice. now i dont even put her down like i used to, now i make her fly and land because it gives her practise, exercise, and experience as shes only been considered flighted for 3 days now. the breeder i got her from clipped her before she could fly. so i gotta teach her now cuz shes had a bad accident before from crashing when she fell off the top of her cage. so now she can flutter and glide, not crash and drop


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

picture 3 is mine so far. its just a funny angle. its not easy getting these especially clear shots.


----------



## frankiefrankie (Sep 15, 2010)

well your tiels look mighty fine to me! Dally has a cheeky face lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol ya shes got her cute little fluffy face that no other tiel has. if she and tsuka ever had babies, theyd be some pretty darn cute ones lol


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

well done great shots.


----------



## Coral&Andrew (Sep 22, 2010)

awwww shes very cute
i know this sounds silly i noticed she has a lil ring round her foot, why is that?
cause one of my old cockatiels had one, from when my mum bought him and never knew why he had ring round his foot lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre from a registered breeder. it tells the year they were born and gives them theyre own identification number in case she ever gets lost.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

There even better, was that possible. Guess so! :d


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love it when they can fly...I know it's a big debate among bird owners, but I believe in at least letting them learn how before clipping them so that bad accidents don't happen. We do have a pet store that actually let us choose whether we wanted peachy's wings clipped (Cinnamon was with us at the time, so the lady was super excited we wanted her baby).


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, I guess everyone has their favourites because mine are photos 4, 5 and 6. Photo 4 is just a riot. Dally looks like some kind of ancient creature out of a fantasy movie.  Photo 5 reminds me of beautiful butterfly wings, and photo 6---well, makes me think of an abstract painting that represents hope, courage and inspiration (don't ask me where I got that from ).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i wont ask. flight trainings on hold for a few days tho. she had an accident during one and broke a blood feather in her tail. so i gotta let her heal


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Hahaha I love the one with the harness on...looks like a little vest. So cute


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My fave are the 1st one (love the look in her eyes) and the one with the harness...thanks for posting...I wondered how on earth people put those on their birds and how they fit around their body, because you can hardly see it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats my homemade harness


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Velvet said:


> Hahaha I love the one with the harness on...looks like a little vest. So cute


Yeah I totally agree. With your talents for making bird toys and accessories, why don't you make Dally a mini-skirt too to match the vest (and make sure you post a picture of her wearing them). :rofl:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lmao would that be safe? cuz that would be hilarious if i could! make a little rediculous frilly and lacey one too lol


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah and you could start a whole clothing and fashion accessories line for tiels called "Dally's Tiel Fashions" and strike it rich. Your motto could be something like "Inspired by Dally, Created by Dally's Mommy." Imagine the endless possibilities!  (Gosh I think I probably need to cut down on my caffeine consumption. :lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol but i love the humour! i might make on as a joke and for photo opps. why not?


----------

